# The 2 BEST PUPPY NAMES !



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

NO!! or DROP IT!!- for the 1st 2mos - they will hear it more than their call name - also - your family & friends will start calling you FRUSTREDED or EXASPERATED - add to this list ! PLEASE KEEP IT CLEAN ! LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cash thought his name was **** it, when he was a pup, and I've thought of naming my next one Bad.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Haeden respond better to "bad dog" and "bad boy" when in trouble than he does to his name. He also comes to "what the **** is this?"

Family calls me "crazy dog lady." It's a title I wear proudly.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

How about "oh, no, not again..."?


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Is that.......................a

1. Ridgeback

2. Weimaraner

Get used to it, it's going to get asked just as much as the pups name!!!!


Hobbsy


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

"Don't-you-dare" has a good ring to it


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Ours hears "don't even think about it!" Quite often. Maybe too often.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

KNOCK IT OFF NOW!!!


----------



## Oscar-vizzle (Jul 7, 2014)

Oi, Down and Bed are popular in our house hold!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hob - how bout a RED BONE **** Hound ? !!!!!! have 2 live in the South 2 LOVE IT !!!!!!LOL


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Never seen one this side of the 'Pond' Ron.

They really do look similar though, apart from the darker noses!

I read that the **** hound is a true American breed and has no link to the V at all!

Any other similar traits to a V?

Apologies for diverting from original post.

Hobbsy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

HOB - they R SCENT driven - just like our V's !!!!!!!!


----------

